# Type of cage



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

So now that I've got my lost mouse back she is trying her hardest to get out of the wire (hamster) cage.

What kind of cage do you think is best? Is glass tanks the best you can get for mice that want to escape? My only thing that makes it hard for me to want glass tanks is that it's so easy to hook fun toys through the wires and the water bottle situation.

In a glass tank how do you put in the water bottle and what kind of lid for the tank is best?

What kind of cage do you guys have and how do you set up the bottle and toys?


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

I made a bunch of bin cages, they've been working great for me. I made sure to get bins with lids that have latches and I used hardware cloth mesh to cover the windows, many many zip ties to secure the mesh, and duct tape on the outside to cover sharp edges. I did glass tanks as a kid and they were memorably a pain in the butt to clean and maneuver once you went beyond a certain size.

Undoubtedly they could chew through the zip ties but they'd have to get through a bunch before they could get out - I'd notice first.


----------



## bella_squeak (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm worried about doing bin cages because I don't want another escapee and adequate ventilation.

Sent from my HTCD100LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

This doesn't help with an alternate cage idea but after my girl escaped I was paranoid since like yours the first thing she did after being pack was go all around the cage often for a few days to try to find a way out again but after that seemed to settle down decently.

I put some wire ties between the two bars she escaped out of (the ones beneath the front door where one was a little warped) which pulled them close enough she couldn't get through, or at least hasn't seemed to when I saw her trying, but then also put their whole cage inside a big bin, while I haven't got mesh over that bin, you could also put a mesh lid over the bigger outside bin. Ventilation would be the main issue I suppose but the bin is a lot bigger than the cage so air can circulate around it.

Also a potential could be to get some hardware cloth or other mesh with small wholes and use wire ties to attach that to the metal bars of your cage, would allow you to fix screws through still or hang things but if you secure it well enough would prevent escapes, then just cut wholes in it where the doors are.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The ferplast Mickey is escape proof for mice including baby ones.You can buy it off the shelf in [email protected]
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B003QRMBG0/r ... 99R2BFZYRY


----------

